# New Drill Press Cabinet



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

My makeover of the drill press is now complete. It is a bench model with 3/4hp motor. Kinda heavy and hard to move around. So, I built a cabinet for it and mounted it on a Harbor Freight mobile base.

The cabinet is 3/4 birch with a 1/2 inch CDX plywood back. Very sturdy. I made drawers for it to hold all of my drilling and sanding needs. Top top is cut from a 1 3/4 inch solid core door with white Formica laminated on top. I bolted the bench through the top into the cabinet carcase. The bottom of the cabinet is bolted to the mobile base.

I also made a plate out of two pieces of 1/2 inch Baltic birch and bolted my bench vise to the press metal base with carriage bolts. If needed, I can remove it and bolt it to the work bench and pound away. But for everyday hacksaw work, it works just fine bolted to the press.

I added drawer fronts with knobs and gave it a coat of Battleship Gray. I am very pleased with the outcome.

Hope you like it.

Mike


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I like it very much.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, great idea!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great idea on the storage, keeping everything together is a nice touch


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I forgot to mention the forstner bit case is sitting on a ledge so there is room under it for additional storage or a small parts tray.


----------

